# Cannondale Beast of the East



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's me bunny-hopping mine in 1992 - misspelled and misquoted... stripped paint, XT-II, WTB rollercam, first generation RockShox, Bullseye crankset, etc.










And here is *one for sale* ...decided against nostalgic project for now...

Someone please post a pic of a pink 26/24 one!


----------



## Stunz (Jan 30, 2004)

*Here's my SM700*

Here is my SM700 with an original 1989 RS1 (Rock Shock 1) with PINK lettering.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

me and my 1986 sm700 around 1987. it was later replaced by a 1988/89 3.0 which i can't find any pics of even tho it's sitting out in my shed. check out the vintage kiwi helmet. sweet!


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*What some people will do.*

We put cheese on our crackers here in Wisconsin.
Here's what happens when you put crack in your cheese...

http://www.3dayweb.com/dreadnoughtinelli.htm


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

one question: how do the rollercams work with the v-brake levers? i assume you have the levers in highest leverage mode?
tim


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

my first bike was a cannondale


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

my 1998 SM600 I'm restoring&#8230;









My funny 1986 SM700 I have just bought with cove innovation bar-stem and fork&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice pick up on that SM700.

You dug up an ooooold thread.


----------



## Stunz (Jan 30, 2004)

I still got mine...it has since been converted to a road bike with FAT BOY slicks


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*M700*

It seems that this converted from the M800 thread to M700! 

Here's me racing my '92 M700 with Manitou2 forks in 1998 or something like that...


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks to ScottyMTB…
If you want to know more of this old 1986 sm700…

"http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=204593"


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

I've got the 2 old cannondale, with 24" wheel!


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

That picture's making me feel dizzy ;-)


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

The time machine is starting to work… It's turning…


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

that is making me ill can it ever be stopped . I made my 800 into my single speed comuter/grocery/diaper getter. I would love to find the pepperoni fork for it again mine was recalled and I took the rock shox upgrade to a quadra.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

aosty said:


> Someone please post a pic of a pink 26/24 one!


here is my 87 SM800 in resto:



chrome fork is a temp for a black fork...waiting for a 1" black headset...

https://vintagecannondale.com/Gallery/page1/gallery.html


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 26, 2008)

I copied this pic ages ago, looks like yours, i had it as my wallpaper for a while, cool bike

paul


----------



## Stunz (Jan 30, 2004)

Stunz said:


> I still got mine...it has since been converted to a road bike with FAT BOY slicks


Another year and this bike is still rolling.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 26, 2008)

heres my old beast, not sure of the year its got stamped sm8007577 on the left chainstay ? 
paul


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Stunz said:


> Here is my SM700 with an original 1989 RS1 (Rock Shock 1) with PINK lettering.


I had an SM700 with the Pepperoni fork. I loved that bike and rode it until it fell apart.


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's my city Beast of the East.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

New XTR and road slicks. Nice.


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been riding cannondale's since the mid 90's. This bike came kind of spartan, so I had to find the appropiate parts for this bike. I had to do a little shopping on ebay and craigslist because some of the things I wanted were discontinued, plus, I dont mind buying some used parts. I was able to pick up Chris King Hub's, Mavic and Sun rims, spokes, XTR Crankset and BB, Syncros Ti seatpost, Ringle seatclamp and skewers.:thumbsup:


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

since this thread has resurfaced I found a pic of my 88/89 3.0. it came in plain red, so I had a friend do the "splatter" job with some paint he had lying around. was kinda the "cool Ibis-like thing to do" if you couldn't afford a real ibis at the time. it's set up as a 1x5 with the softride stem.

i sold it to my cousin who uses to pull his kids around.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

moschika said:


> since this thread has resurfaced I found a pic of my 88/89 3.0. it came in plain red, so I had a friend do the "splatter" job with some paint he had lying around. was kinda the "cool Ibis-like thing to do" if you couldn't afford a real ibis at the time. it's set up as a 1x5 with the softride stem.
> 
> i sold it to my cousin who uses to pull his kids around.


Dude... I had that... except black with green splatter.... broke it long ago. Friend painted the a bashring on it.... lives on on Co's beater.

Edit:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=71525


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Only pic I could find of mine.... ignore the caption... I was spectating a road race...


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

moschika said:


> since this thread has resurfaced I found a pic of my 88/89 3.0. it came in plain red, so I had a friend do the "splatter" job with some paint he had lying around. was kinda the "cool Ibis-like thing to do" if you couldn't afford a real ibis at the time. it's set up as a 1x5 with the softride stem.
> 
> i sold it to my cousin who uses to pull his kids around.


The color is called Viper Red


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Beast Of The East said:


> Here's my city Beast of the East.


The frame looks the same as mine -- 1995 with 1996+ non-cantilevered dropouts.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=531172


----------



## duckyboy1975 (Aug 24, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a classic red Cannondale. It was my first serious bike purchase 5 years ago and I haven't looked back since!

__________
Maybe all one can do is hope to end up with the right regrets. - Arthur Miller
air bag suspension ninja swords wide body kits


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anybody else have any pictures of a Beast of the East C'dale, or a viper red C'dale?


----------



## Red Shred (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got a 1989 (I think) sm900(?) Red Shred, which I think was the predecessor to the Beast of the East? 

I will try to get some pics soon. 

I want to start a restoration on her, but not sure what is the best way to strip the original paint? Is it best to do it SLOWLY the old-fashioned way, or is it acceptable to have the frameset media-blasted? I know the tubing is uber-thin, so I have hesitated to do the media-blasting thing.

Anybody stripped their vintage C-dale to bare aluminum and either re-painted it or had it powder-coated?

One local guy here back in the day stripped and POLISHED his! It was like 200 hours of labor, but it sure was pretty! It took ALOT of maintenance to keep it looking good, too!

Thanks in advance for any help you all may be!

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

I stripped the paint on mine (long dead)... pictured in the B&W newspaper clipping above... sorta Cunningham-like. 



Red Shred said:


> I've got a 1989 (I think) sm900(?) Red Shred, which I think was the predecessor to the Beast of the East?
> 
> I will try to get some pics soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Shred (Aug 26, 2009)

> I stripped the paint on mine


What did you use to strip it? Just good old fashioned sandpaper/emory cloth and elbow grease? UGH!!

Jeff


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Red Shred said:


> What did you use to strip it? Just good old fashioned sandpaper/emory cloth and elbow grease? UGH!!


Zip Strip paint remover.... use outdoors and with heavy long rubber gloves. If you don't you'll run back to the store when you feel your hands and fingers burn.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

help me identify this? Year is unknown....I'm thinking it's a 93 based on the brochures. Would love to know so I can get a grasp on the head tube size.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

serial number will say the year:

Vintage Cannondale - Information and Help


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

and nobody ever posted a pink 26/24.... here is mine.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

I would say 1.25 head tube.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

My first mtb was a c-dale...mid 80s and I owned a few other brands and bought a early 90s beast in red, 1 twenty inch frame and 1 eighteen.


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

Imposable to ride.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

zed4130 said:


> I copied this pic ages ago, looks like yours, i had it as my wallpaper for a while, cool bike
> 
> paul


Old thread. I owned that bike and sold it to 24pouces. That bike was a really cool ride and that link provided by 24pouces gives the background on the bike. Even the tires were the original IRC knobbies. All original Suntour XC. Here are a few more pics from when it lived in New Mexico.


----------



## day42 (Sep 23, 2005)

*My old Beast of the East in Viper Red...*

This was a '95 model I purchased as a leftover in '96. My 1st mountain bike I purchased myself. I loved it. I sold it on the classifieds here, if I remember correctly, around 2006. I changed a lot of stuff on it along the way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

cool nostalgia here


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

State College PA registration sticker








I used to ride with the original owner


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

nice, day42. I'm hoping to take a look at a similar model this weekend, if it's still around.


----------

